# New chinchilla, making him happy?



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

What's the best way to make my chinchilla happy? He loves dust baths and it's so cute to watch him roll around in it. He doesn't like to cuddle very much, but he's a cutie. Any advice would be great too. His name is Toby 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have a chin but my sister does. She likes to come out and free run (even though my parents are stupid and won't let my sister put her on the floor) and loves to chew on things. I can't think of any off the top of my head but I'm sure if you type into google "toys I can make my chinchilla" a bunch of fun, easy, and safe DIY projects will pop up. I know that chins can't have too many treats but maybe putting a healthier option in something like a toilet paper tube pinata would be loads of fun! Sorry I don't know more about chins. >< They sure are adorable though! And they feel like clouds hahaha.


----------

